

Adobe Flash for Android on Samsung Tab an "embarrassing disaster" - Terretta
http://www.businessinsider.com/adobe-flash-for-samsungs-google-tab-is-an-embarrassing-disaster-2010-11

======
stevenwei
I wonder how much it affects the battery life?

Also, I wonder if the BlackBerry PlayBook will suffer from the same issues
given that their whole app suite will be based on Flash?

